# Darn women drivers



## Pappy (Sep 11, 2015)

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.7019607843137254)] 




*
This morning on the Interstate,
I looked over to my left and there was a* 

*
Woman* *

In a brand new
Cadillac* *

Doing 65 mph* *

With her
Face up next to her

Rear view mirror* *

Putting on her eyeliner.* *

I looked away* *

For a couple seconds...* *

To continue shaving

And when I looked back she was* *

Halfway over in my lane,* *

Still working on that makeup.

As a man,* *

I don't scare easily.* *

But she scared me so much;
I had to put on my seat belt
And
I dropped* *

My electric shaver* *

Which knocked* *

The donut* *
Out of my other hand.

In all the confusion of trying
To straighten out the car* *

Using my knees against* *
The steering wheel,* *

It knocked*  
*
My Cell P* *hone* *

Away from my ear

Which fell* *

Into the coffee* *

Between my legs!

Splashed,* *

And burned* *

Big Jim and the Twins,* *

Ruined the damn phone,

Soaked my trousers,

And disconnected an
Important call.* *

Damn women drivers!*​


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 11, 2015)

HAHA!  Tell it like it is, Pappy!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 11, 2015)

Meanwhile.....


----------



## Shirley (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh, well.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2015)

:lol:


----------

